# what kind of oil for regular electrical motor gearbox



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i had to open the gearbox for my 0.5 HP 5 AMP motor that powers my compact concrete mixer and spilled all the old oil. which kind should i use to replace ?

thanks


----------



## sandal82 (Jul 11, 2010)

if its just a gearbox, only .5hp.. id def use a synthetic gear oil, the syn will be thinner so less friction on the half hp, something you can get right at napa or your local car parts store, id prob use something like a lucas 80w synthetic, the higher end synthetics are a few more dollars, but you shouldnt have to replace that barely ever, especially if your using something like this (lucas synthetic, or other higher end gear oils).. or depending on how much you use it, either way you look at it, its a gearbox, use gear oil, you get what you pay for .. do you know how much you need to put in?


----------

